# I'm not sure if this is flea bite reaction or what??? PICS



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

she's been scratching FOREVER!! like every time she has a chance she'll scratch, lick, and scratch, and lick and scratch, and bite herself 

I'm getting dog food tomorrow, and dog shampoo. I wholeheartedly hope they'll help. poor thing


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

BTW, I also want to ask if this dog had been fighting....
I took some pictures of her face, there're lighter hair among her dark brownish hair..she has scars all over her face and mouth area..


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















thanks!!


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

attach one of her rolling pics 










my grandmother said she looked sad


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Its hard to tell if she was fought those just look like scars but they can anything. She could have some sort of staff infection or allergy. I would try putting her on some benadryl for a week and see if that helps. She looks around 40-60lbs so you could give her two 25mg pills of benadryl twice a day and see if that helps. Also I would give her a bath with a good oatmeal dog shampoo just encase it was something she rubbed against. If she does not get better in about 3-5 days then I would treat with antibiotics and she could have a mild skin infection from who knows what.
That is where I would start and then go from there, it will be a process of elimination till you can make it better. You can also put some cortizone cream on her belly for itching it may help a bit.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Its hard to tell if she was fought those just look like scars but they can anything. She could have some sort of staff infection or allergy. I would try putting her on some benadryl for a week and see if that helps. She looks around 40-60lbs so you could give her two 25mg pills of benadryl twice a day and see if that helps. Also I would give her a bath with a good oatmeal dog shampoo just encase it was something she rubbed against. If she does not get better in about 3-5 days then I would treat with antibiotics and she could have a mild skin infection from who knows what.
> That is where I would start and then go from there, it will be a process of elimination till you can make it better. You can also put some cortizone cream on her belly for itching it may help a bit.


thank you! I wasn't sure if she had allergy so I was afraid to drug her..but now since you said it's ok to give her benadryl then i'll try that!

and she licks her belly very often too, should I still put any cream on? first I thought it was just rash, so i put some babypowder on her belly, ( blame me if I made another mistake there!) it seemed to reduce but then it came back again.

I saw a Top Paw oatmeal baking soda shampoo at petsmart, that should be a good one, right?

thank you so much!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah that shampoo should work and you can try the cream unless she licks it off. You could always put a cone on her for a few days while you treat it with cream and see if that helps it along. The baby powder may or may not help. I have never powdered a dog before! lol Let us know how it goes and if that helps if not on to step two


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Good Advice Lisa :clap:


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah that shampoo should work and you can try the cream unless she licks it off. You could always put a cone on her for a few days while you treat it with cream and see if that helps it along. The baby powder may or may not help. I have never powdered a dog before! lol Let us know how it goes and if that helps if not on to step two


I heard it somewhere before that if a dog has rashes due to heat and allergy (like a baby's diaper rash etc) then the babypowder will sooth it.
but I'll let you know how the shampoo and benadryl do, then the cream!

you've been such a great help! thank you so much!!!!:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I have never thought to use baby powder I have always used other things but that is something to keep in the back of my mind. See you learn something new everyday


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah I have never thought to use baby powder I have always used other things but that is something to keep in the back of my mind. See you learn something new everyday


dog world opens our eyes.  and mind.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

almost looks chaffed (sp.) my parents female gets like that alot becasue she lays on the cement patio around the pool instead of in the grass like the other dogs

... then she licks it and it gets chapped looking


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

j-crash said:


> almost looks chaffed (sp.) my parents female gets like that alot becasue she lays on the cement patio around the pool instead of in the grass like the other dogs
> 
> ... then she licks it and it gets chapped looking


yeah I don't know what that is...

sugar's biggest problem is constant scratching, and there're red spots on her belly, and there're also spot I don't see on legs and arms. if you look closer and roll the hair then you'll see there're red bumps where she bites too.

but I already gave her benadryl I'll see what happens after a week.

why wouldn't your parents' girl lay on the grass? instead of hard cement?


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Could they be ant bites? I didn't look at where your from but here in the South we have fire ants and they leave little blisters.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Fire ants leave little pimple-like bites, those look more blotchy to me than pimply.
And to get that many ant bites, she would've had to have been absolutely swarming with ants...you'd probably have seen them, if not get bites of your own. Fire ant bites also hurt a lot more than flea bites, and with that many of them, you'd have been hard pressed not to notice as it was happening.
I'm definitely no expert, but they really do look like flea bites to me.


----------

